# Nochmal Datenbankabfrage



## TommyTK (26. Mai 2004)

Hallo!

Also ich krieg das mit der Datenbank nicht auf die Reihe.
Ich bekomm beim Versuch, Daten abzufragen im DOS Fenster die Fehlermeldung "Ungültiger Deskriptorindex"

1. Was ist ein Deskriptorindex? und
2. Wie krieg ich diese dumme Fehlermeldung weg?


Danke schon mal für die Antwort!!!

Ciao, TommyTK


----------



## nollario (26. Mai 2004)

kannst du vielleicht etwas mehr code und von der fehlermeldung posten?

es kann sein, dass du auf eine spalte gehst, die nicht existiert bzw nicht im resultset enthalten ist - kann ich aber nicht 100%ig sagen....


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (26. Mai 2004)

Ja, Quelltext und StackTrace wären schon hilfreich...


----------



## TommyTK (26. Mai 2004)

```
Connection conn;
    Statement stmt;
    ResultSet rSet;
    
    
    try{
    	
    	String name = "User";
		String pw = "User";
    	
      String driver = "jdbc:odbc:KundenDB";
      conn = DriverManager.getConnection( driver, name, pw );
      stmt = conn.createStatement();
      String sqlQuery = "SELECT VT_Bez FROM Vertragstyp";
      rSet = stmt.executeQuery( sqlQuery );
      
      while ( rSet.next() )
        System.out.println ( rSet.getString(1) + "\t" + rSet.getString(2) +"\t" + rSet.getString(3) + "\t" + rSet.getString(4) );
      stmt.close();
      conn.close();
    }


Also die Spalte VT_Bez und die Tabelle Vertragstyp existieren definitiv.


Merci vielmals
```


----------



## anina (26. Mai 2004)

Aber fragst du nicht in der sql-abfrage nur eine spalte ab und versuchst mit getString() auf mehrere Spalten zuzugreifen?


----------



## nollario (27. Mai 2004)

genau... und der zugriff auf eine spalte die du gar nicht selected hast bewirkt die fehlermeldung mit ungültiger index.... klar


----------



## TommyTK (27. Mai 2004)

Merci vielmals....bin durch ein bisschen probieren dann auch draufgekommen....trotzdem danke.

TommyTK


----------

